# Beer Cap Pen Blank for Bolt Action pen



## arkie (Jun 15, 2014)

Fourth of July Budweiser cap on antique brass bolt action pen, my first beer cap for the bolt action. I turned the body 1/10" over size over the cap and then curved it all to fit the pen.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 15, 2014)

That looks really sharp! I like the antique brass with the patriotic cap and blank colors. I think the blanks that you do with one cap look better than the ones with 2 caps.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 15, 2014)

Very nice - do you make the blanks? Do you make them for other people?


----------



## arkie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes to both. This was my first attempt at fitting a beer cap to a bolt action.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

I like it Jim Great job!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice pen and blank.

Ray


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Greg
If I sent you a cap what would you charge (cash or trade) for a blank? Is there a discount for two blanks?
Let me know, I'm interested.
John


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Greg
> If I sent you a cap what would you charge (cash or trade) for a blank? Is there a discount for two blanks?
> Let me know, I'm interested.
> John


Sorry bud you need to talk to Jim about that he is the one making the blanks.


----------



## arkie (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Greg
> If I sent you a cap what would you charge (cash or trade) for a blank? Is there a discount for two blanks?
> Let me know, I'm interested.
> John



I get $20 each for the blanks, and $5 for priority shipping. No discount for 2, but I'll pay the shipping if you buy 3 or more. Same price, your caps or mine. I have a few thousand caps sitting around, but if it's a local brand I may not have it.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

I just sent you a PM with the same Question.

That sounds good.

I would be looking for a Sam Adams Summer Ale? I know it's brewed locally but I think it is distributed nationally. Let me know I can send you one if needed.
I think just one for now.
Thanks.
John



PS Greg I don't know why I sent it to you? Sorry!
John


----------



## arkie (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a couple plain Sam Adams and several Boston Lager, no Summer Ale.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

PM me your address and I'll send you one.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> I just sent you a PM with the same Question.
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> ...


no worries not a big deal.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> I just sent you a PM with the same Question.
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> ...



I could probably send a few dozen of those ....There seems to be an abundance in my recycling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## arkie (Jun 16, 2014)

No point leaving an excess of empty space in your envelope or package. Then if you want another one or another dozen, I'll already have the makings. :)


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Adrian
If you could send Jim some Sam Summer caps that would be great. PM me your address and I'll send you a few packing peanuts. Do you do pens??


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 17, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Adrian
> If you could send Jim some Sam Summer caps that would be great. PM me your address and I'll send you a few packing peanuts. Do you do pens??



I do make Pens. --My wife took the recycling out...but no worries, just gives me an excuse to throw a few back...I think I'll start saving my caps!!! I am after all 30 minutes from Red Hook Brewery, Sandwiched between the 2 Harpoon Breweries (1 in Boston 1 in VT) and work in the same town that started Smutty Nose Beer Company.....come to think of it it's good to live in NH if your a beer drinker!!! lol, Im gonna toss a couple back and mail some caps Arkie for you guys.


----------



## arkie (Jun 17, 2014)

All right, I'll see your Smutty Nose and raise you a Horny Goat.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2014)

These blanks are just too awesome! I'm going to have to save some a few caps sometime and have you cast them for me. (Probably won't be anytime soon, but maybe eventually!)


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 21, 2014)

Jim
Let me know when Adrian sends you the Sam Summer caps. I am collecting some different ones here and I'll send them at that time. It looks like I'll want at least two blanks and possibly three -if I can swing it.
Thanks
John


----------



## arkie (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm around guys, on Facebook and email more than here, it seems, but always somewhere.


----------



## arkie (Jul 9, 2014)

Friend brought me a sackful of caps today from a restaurant where her sister waits tables. It's a specialty beer restaurant and were in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

